# Serra ID.



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

first serra (had a ID thread about this fish but the picture wasn't clear enough for a good ID)









second serra


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll take a better look tomorrow as I'm headed of to bed, but quick first impressions are S. rhombeus CF (or sanchezi) for the first and S. eigenmanni or humeralis (or P. striolatus) for the second. Do you know approximate sizes and collection points?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Perfect specimen jp!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What ever they are they look awesome


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

First one looks like an AMAZING rhom.

The second one looks like a very nice eigenmanni.

Please tell me both are in your tanks right now.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah....my first impression is S. rhombeus and S. eigenmanni.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

S. rhom and S. eiginmanni based on the eye, both their colors are amazing great fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

So first one is a rhom (just as I thought)

well, they are not in my tanks unfortunately. my 55g is currently housing a 3-4"" piraya and if it doesn't turn out to be a mean SOB all by itself then I may add it to my caribe shoal as they get bigger (right now they are just snacks). if that happens then I might go for the first rhom in that picture.


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> So first one is a rhom (just as I thought)
> 
> well, they are not in my tanks unfortunately. my 55g is currently housing a 3-4"" piraya and if it doesn't turn out to be a mean SOB all by itself then I may add it to my caribe shoal as they get bigger (right now they are just snacks). if that happens then I might go for the first rhom in that picture.


Yeah I think it's an awesome rhom personally. Don't go buying up all the cool fish now....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

diogenes said:


> So first one is a rhom (just as I thought)
> 
> well, they are not in my tanks unfortunately. my 55g is currently housing a 3-4"" piraya and if it doesn't turn out to be a mean SOB all by itself then I may add it to my caribe shoal as they get bigger (right now they are just snacks). if that happens then I might go for the first rhom in that picture.


Yeah I think it's an awesome rhom personally. Don't go buying up all the cool fish now....








[/quote]

what's wrong with that


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not trying to tell you what to do but I would get that rhom before someone else does if I was in nj I'd be all over it. Is it one of our sponsors with the fish?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Not trying to tell you what to do but I would get that rhom before someone else does if I was in nj I'd be all over it. Is it one of our sponsors with the fish?


yes G has the fish. I just don't have any tank space now, unless I keep it in my 10g. might be ok because he's in the same size tank if not smaller right now anyway.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh boy JP..shouldn't have sadi that man!
I may go visit George today...haha..I haven't been there in about 6 weeks.
Now the size and price??
Both are great lookin fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> I'll take a better look tomorrow as I'm headed of to bed, but quick first impressions are S. rhombeus CF (or sanchezi) for the first and S. eigenmanni or humeralis (or P. striolatus) for the second. Do you know approximate sizes and collection points?


I agree except for the sanchezi possability. That first pic is one beautiful looking rhom.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Oh boy JP..shouldn't have sadi that man!
> I may go visit George today...haha..I haven't been there in about 6 weeks.
> Now the size and price??
> Both are great lookin fish.


did you get that rhom yet?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm buying the rhom off g tommorow.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I'm buying the rhom off g tommorow.


Which rhom are buying?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The first one


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one bad ass beautiful looking rhom.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trust me man g is a good guy to sell it to me he wasn't even planning on selling it before i asked him about it he wanted to grow it out.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Trigga, you are buying that rhom? 
G quoted me $59.99 for that rhom.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah i'm buying it. Gonna send payment today or tommorow please no1 go buy it I will hunt you down


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Yeah i'm buying it. Gonna send payment today or tommorow please no1 go buy it I will hunt you down


Too late I just sent my payment to G.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm just messing with you bro.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I know man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I know man


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it's already in my fish tank, yay~!!!

eating like a pig too.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude are you serious?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

na, just messing with you. don't worry man I wouldn't steal someone's fish like that.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

my 7" rhom looked like that when I first got it, the eyes were very similar to that ones but it had a very dark tail ban.


----------

